
In 13 minutes from Kubernetes to a complete application development tool - jobvandervoort
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/11/14/idea-to-production/
======
jobvandervoort
We've been working hard on making our vision a reality since raising our
B-round.

The demo runs a custom build of GitLab (mostly for the Mattermost and terminal
integration), but aim to have everything in GitLab by the end of the year.

------
sytse
Comments are in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12954348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12954348)

